# White Wolf Custom Bows



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i was looking into his bows as well before i ordered onef rom kegan. he looks like he does a great job and guys who have them like them.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

One showed up at my local range the other day, and the new owner loves it. I made a few shots with it and it is smooth and quick.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _I made a few shots with it and it is smooth and quick_


I discussed the hand-shock and noise issue with Tony and he assured me that I will find that the bow, even at 58", will be smooth, quiet, and quick.

When I first saw White Wolf bows (before I had ever thought of buying another bow), my impression of the multi-designs and colors was; "Neat, but _cr-a-a-zy!"_. However, being that this bow is to be my up close tactical bow, with the other bows I had initially decided to go with, I was already pondering limb skins, dipping, SKIN-EEZ slip on. I can belay that concern with this design.

For years I have been used to shooting big guns, and my accessories (arrows, rests, pressure adjustments, string type, etc,) were generally the same from year to year. Now I have to get used to a much smaller and lighter rig, and it appears I'll shooting off a radius and using Flemish, high-performance string, and (maybe) carbons..... I'm a "newbie" again! 

BTW; Tony makes his own strings (Flemish) in either Dacron or high performance material at your desired strand-count. His bows come with a string, string silencers installed, and shelf and strike pads.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice looking bow, there. Why the switch to carbons and performance string just for this bow?


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Why the switch to carbons and performance string just for this bow?
> _


Several reasons: 1) From my question and answer session with Tony I determined that he builds his bow to provide high performance and obviously uses materials (FP string, carbons etc,) to determine the max performance his bows are capable of. Therefore, I feel it is only fair that I evaluate the bow using the same. 

2) He provided some good points regarding Flemish and high-performance string and determined that the HP string on the short bows did not produce any hand-shock, that post shot noise was very low...in fact, quite quiet, and he has found that, for him, the HP string seems to leave his fingers smoother (he is also a 3-under and a spit shooter.)

3. I advised him that I was not keen on shooting carbon but did agree that the wider spine range was a plus. However, in that I am having the bow tillered to have a draw-weight of 45#@ my draw-length, maybe a pound or two over, and that carbons tend to have a better penetration value, I thought about it for awhile and decided I had nothing to lose by trialing HP string and carbons, and something to gain if I decide I like both. 

Although the bow is intended for close range, I might as well load it with HP materials and utilize as much of the energy the bow is able to produce. I can always change back with little effort.


----------



## ALLTALK (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes Dave..Stacy loves that bow..and Tony drove it to ups hub and next day air it to me..great bow and very talented gentleman..


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

My White Wolf "Beowulf" recurve arrived Saturday. Tony's estimated completion time of 3 weeks was right on schedule. Being aware of the average length of time that many custom bowyers estimate as the completion time, I consider building a bow from scratch in 3 weeks, one with personal specs to be built into the bow, an outstanding feat. 

Went over the bow several times with a fine-tooth comb; the bow is absolutely flawless and all my personal specs are exact.

I asked that the bow be tillered for 45#@ 30.5". Knowing that it can sometimes be difficult to hit the poundage exact, I gave a -/+ poundage difference of 1# to 2#, preferably greater than less. The bow is marked 45#@30.5". I scaled it a few minutes ago and it hit exactly 45# at a measured draw of 30.5".

The main concern I had was how a 58" bow was going to draw to 30.5" (stacking). I drew the bow several times to full draw. I could feel the poundage increase in the last few inches of draw but it was smooth. I purposely drew a bit further and at about a 3/4" to 1" overdraw I felt the "wall" coming on but it never was solid.

At my draw of 30.5" the limb tips did not come close to being over extended. The angle of string to limb was well within acceptable tolerance.

Tony will configure the grip to your specs and asks for hand size. I sent him a 1:1 pic of my hand along with measurements. The grip is a superb fit. The thumb rest I asked for is perfect in size and location.

It will be awhile before I decide on arrows and set the bow up to my preferences. When I am finally able to shoot the bow in I'll post the results and my review of the bow's performance.

So far I am quite impressed. The workmanship is superb.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Have you tried any closely spine arrows on hand to see how it shoots? I think if you do go with carbon, a .600 spine is going to be your starting point. There are some .550s, but not in the popular hunting shafts I have seen.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Have you tried any closely spine arrows on hand to see how it shoots?


Don't want to shoot it until I have rest, strikeplate and window guard installed. Bow comes with nice strike and shelf pad but I use more coverage.

Still struggling with going carbon.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

Try some Gold tip Traditionals. Carbon with the look of wood. Keep us posted on how it shoots. Since you started posting on this brand of bow I have been looking hard at them. Post some pictures also.


----------



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

It looks like all of his bows are dyed actionwood. Does he build anything out of real wood?

I've seen lot's of different bowyer's offerings with actionwood in the sub $400.00 price but not as many with real wood and nice veneers.

I would like to know how they shoot also.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

If you were to read the specs on Actionwood, Dymondwood, Coreflex, MICARTA, phenolics, etc, regarding durability and performance, weight and shock nullifying qualities vs. standard woods you might not be as adverse to having a bow made in part or in whole of these materials.

My 1969 TD Bear riser is made of "Future Wood" (phenolic resin impregnated Maple). My custom "Jensen" TD recurve riser is "Actionwood." Some of Bear's later recurves have risers made in part or in whole of "Micarta." 

*MICARTA*

If you cruise and peruse many of the sites of well known bow makers who have very good products and product reputations, you just might be surprised how many are using these materials.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Sweet looking bow! I have a WHisperstik Mojostik of gray actionwood... made by JD Lund, that actionwood bow is a sweet shooter, smooth!


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Whisperstik MojoStik


Have seen the "Whisperstik" occasionally posted on other sites. Nice bows, good rep. The Whisperstik Mojo is one I looked at before ending up at White Wolf. But I am a stickler on grip configuration/fit...for me...and the grip on the Mojo was not for me...not to say that the grip does not work for you or others.


----------



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

Futurewood isn't much different than actionwood. They're mostly the same in durability but not too attractive, just impregnated plywood.
They're cheap and consistent to manufacture though.

The 67 - 69 Bear SK's with black phenolic risers were incredible but the later Bears with actionwood or futurewood were just ugly.

If you care to check around and ask questions, most bowyer's will make any grip you want including Whisperstick.
A lot of bowyers with a great reputation and attention to detail do have a much longer wait time though.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Futurewood isn't much different than actionwood. _


Wrong!



> They're mostly the same in durability but not too attractive


Wrong!



> just impregnated plywood.


Wrong!



> They're cheap and consistent to manufacture though.


Wrong!



> Later Bears with actionwood or futurewood were just ugly


Mucho wrong!


I hope you realize that you just put the big dis on many shooters that have bows made partially or entirely of these materials. :mg:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Here is just a selection of early and later Bear *"Future Wood" *take-downs. If you have $1000-$3000 in loose change lying around you might be able to purchase one from someone of us who have them....but doubtful.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

WindWalker.. that is one sweet looking bow!!

Looks like a shooter too!:thumbs_up


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Looks like a shooter too!


I'm anxious to shoot it but want to fully set it up before I do. I have been constantly testing the draw and for a 58" bow at my draw-length of 30.5" I am well satisfied. The grip fit and configuration is outstanding.

I had it tillered for 45#, about an average of 10# less than I am used to shooting, but just by feel I believe that with the right shafts and shaft setup the bow is going to be a shooter.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

WindWalker said:


> Wrong!


So what is the diference between Futurewood and Actionwood?

Ray :shade:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

*So what is the diference between Futurewood and Actionwood?*

Future Wood, at least the Future Wood used in the Type I and Type II Bear TD risers were _*solid pieces of Maple*_ that were completely impregnated with an acrylic-type resin. If my recollection is correct, the process involved impregnating the Maple wood with the resin under a vacuum. The process filled all the voids that wood will comonly have and strengthened any weak (internal) areas that might be hidden. Future Wood is also heavier than Action Wood, and the early Future Wood, as with my riser, feels like the feel of a billiard ball.

Action Wood, Dymond Wood, and similar woods are multiple laminations, Birch being a common wood used, and is better and clearly explained by this bowyer.....



> _
> "All are made *using thin cut hardwoods. *I would put Dymalux and Dymond Wood in the same category since they are made using phenolic resins under high pressure. Action Wood is lighter in weight since it does not have the impregnated plastic resins. I have used Dymond Wood 4 times and Action Wood twice in risers, The Dymond Wood is really hard and heavy, the Action Wood sands nicely but is light in weight.
> 
> Sometimes referred to by the generic name of COMPREG, Dymond Wood is a highly engineered wood/plastic composite that has the physical and mechanical properties of high density hardwood, acrylic, polycarbonate plastics and brass. Here, brightly dyed northern *hardwood veneers* are combined with engineering grade resins, heat and pressure to create a product that has the best characteristics of each. Dymond Wood is distinguished by its unique strength, durability, dimensional stability, and weather and moisture resistance as compared to regular wood.
> _


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

WindWalker said:


> Future Wood, at least the Future Wood used in the Type I and Type II Bear TD risers were _*solid pieces of Maple*_ that were completely impregnated with an acrylic-type resin. If my recollection is correct, the process involved impregnating the Maple wood with the resin under a vacuum. The process filled all the voids that wood will comonly have and strengthened any weak (internal) areas that might be hidden. Future Wood is also heavier than Action Wood, and the early Future Wood, as with my riser, feels like the feel of a billiard ball.


Thanks for the info!

Sounds like Future Wood makes a great riser...but I'm not convinved yet as it's use as a limb lamination with it being heavier...unless of course the impregnating resin also makes it quite a bit stiffer.

Ray :shade:


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

never heard of future wood being used in the limb laminations...I believe that's a misinterpretation. rick.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

As far as I know, and never say never, neither Future Wood nor any of the other composites were ever or are used in limbs.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

WindWalker said:


> As far as I know, and never say never, neither Future Wood nor any of the other composites were ever or are used in limbs.


I agree. I've never heard of Future Wood being used within limbs but I have heard of some of the other composites being used in limbs like Action Wood.

What other composites were you specifically talking about?

Just curious.

Ray :shade:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _What other composites were you specifically talking about?_


Namely, Dymond Wood, Future Wood, and other similar engineered composites. I would tend to believe that such composites would be too heavy and/or too vulnerable to cracking if used as limb material. But who knows; with the number of bow manufacturers that are out there, someone may be using them in limbs.

As for Action Wood and similar composites; yes, they are being used in risers and in limbs. In fact, my new White Wolf Beowulf, riser and limbs, is comprised of "CoreFlex," which is an Action Wood-type composite. Such composites produce a lighter weight bow (not draw-weight). My 58" Beowulf weighs 1.8#.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Action wood is usually the prefered wood for limb construction, at least with core woods. It's lighter than Dymond wood and future wood, as well as the phenolic laminations, but still heavier than solid maple or any other wood with a SG of .55 or less. Of course, it's extremely durable, and much more durable than solid woods when used in risers.

Does anyone know if they still produce/create/impregnate Future wood?


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

kegan said:


> Does anyone know if they still produce/create/impregnate Future wood?


I do know that someone who visited Bob Lee awhile back told me that he still uses a vacuum chamber to pull down (basically, boil off any moisture content of wood) and then fills chamber with varnish/color. The wood then rehydrates at atmospheric pressure with the varnish and color, impregnating. If not any other compounds in the mix, could be, still, I would assume it's basically the same principle.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Does anyone know if they still produce/create/impregnate Future wood?


As I recall, it was the process that created the product (Future Wood) and allegedly was a secret process. Truth be known, it was a process used in previous applications and the name and the secrecy classification was a selling hype. 

Didn't early aircraft use resin impregnated woods for certain parts in the wings and fuselage? My father repaired and restored aircraft for the US Army Air Corps/USAF and I seemed to recall his describing a similar process and use of wood on certain aircraft.

I would wager the process is still used for certain uses, but the end-product has a different name.


----------



## GarySP (Jun 28, 2011)

Time to Bump for a great Bowyer: Tony Semenuk of White Wolf Custom Bows.

I have just received a Silent Hunter longbow in Australia with coreflex limbs and received fantastic service from Tony, right from my early enquiries to follow up and advice after the bow arrived. Nothing was too much trouble for him and he is a pleasure to deal with. 

Unfortunately I can't tell you how well it shoots or post pictures until after Christmas Day as it is to be my Christmas present from the family and I have to look surprised. Have to be satisfied for the time being by pulling it out whenever no one is around, gazing at it longingly and running my hands over the lovely smooth finish - Sounds perverted but only a few more sleeps until Santa comes.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Gary: "*Still *Hunter" or "*Silent *Hunter/"

Yep! Tony was fantastic to work with. He instills confidence that you are going to get exactly want you want and paid for or he will make it (the sale or the bow) right. The short time of order to my door (3 weeks for me) blew me away.


----------



## GarySP (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep *Still Hunter *but it is *Silent* too :wink:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Did you get to open your Christmas gift early?


----------

